# Best Dog Food?



## rednosesstaffy (Dec 17, 2009)

i have a 4 month old Puppy and i have always used Pedigree for my dogs...i am currently using puppy chow...i would like to maybe switch to a more nutritious dog food...what do you prefer??


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

foods that do not contain by products of any kind, or corn products, or whey, soy, artifical colorings and that have at least 3 meat ingridients in the first 4 ingridients of the food.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Raw or grain free......................


----------



## rednosesstaffy (Dec 17, 2009)

ok thank you very much


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Raw or grain free......................


raw is the best way to go imo but you need to do serious reading and careful monitoring of your dog to make sure it is getting all the nutrients.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Raw or grain free......................


+1, just about all premium brands are equal in some way or another but if your dog has certain requirements that stray from the norm you must base your decision on that as well. Those that arent flat out grain free have grain free lines.

I recommend Taste Of The Wild and always will.

Aside from that,... raw ftw!


----------



## Jayb (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't kill yourself thinking that grain free is a must, get a premium quality kibble that your dog likes, and that his system agrees with. Protein is the most important ingredient, make sure the food uses a good source, without by products. Even wild dogs and wolves have grain as a part of their diet, through the guts of the prey they ingest, dogs need a balanced diet just like people, not just mounds of raw meat.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I prefer and feed my boy Innova. Check your local feed store, they should have it, along with other good kibble.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Natural Pet Nutrition- Dog Premium Health Food- Organic Pet Treats


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

my pups eat nothing but Nutro Chicken,rice and lamb kind (small bite)


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I feed Purina Dog Chow and or Purina EN.


----------



## Nikoli (Oct 17, 2009)

You will get a million different answers with that question. I agree with Jayb, and also I would get what works for your dog...good coat, teeth, energy etc...You're on Puppy Chow now right? Maybe stay with Purina..which I like anyway, and try their Purina One or Pro Plan. Still same company, just steps up the ladder.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Evo Herring !!!!!!


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

we love chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul!! shiney soft coats.. muscle tonecoming along beautifully HAS HIGH PROTINE!!! ( may result in some fierce gas) we atleast it is around here but its worth it he looks Great!! its made by diamond


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This should help ya pick: http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html

For puppy food I liked Nutro small bites puppy. Lex is currently eating Nutro Lamb N Rice & am looking into a better food after researching online, I'm waiting for my free samples so we'll see how it goes.

JMO - puppy chow is not what you want to be feeding the lil champ. According to the chart listed in the link above, Puppy chow is doggies what Mc Donalds is to ppl


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

By the way...I dont feed puppy food. I feed my pups regular adult dog food.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> By the way...I dont feed puppy food. I feed my pups regular adult dog.


i heard this is terrible to do


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i'm not going to holla grain free r buy this r that.............buy what u can spend with out going broke and what works best for your pup............i know of six dogs that was raised on ol roy and if you look at them you wouldn't know it........so my advice is get what you can afford not what every body thinks..that's JMO........


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ughh ol' roy? Lol Ill go with Orijen, TOTW or Great life for me. But then again I want the best for my dogs and not looking for a budget.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> By the way...I dont feed puppy food. I feed my pups regular adult dog food.


Thats pretty bad for them, unless it is all life stages food. Adult food doesnt give enough nurition and the vitamins/minerals/oils/ amino acids for a GROWING dog. In Adult dog food it is less because it is meant to maintain. Puppy food or all life stage is what you should be giving them to make sure they get enough vitamins and minerals


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Pacifico23 said:


> Thats pretty bad for them, unless it is all life stages food. Adult food doesnt give enough nurition and the vitamins/minerals/oils/ amino acids for a GROWING dog. In Adult dog food it is less because it is meant to maintain. Puppy food or all life stage is what you should be giving them to make sure they get enough vitamins and minerals


Really?
Where did you get this information?
Feeding puppy food is often terrible for growing pups because it can cause rapid weight gain and help contribute to panosteitis.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My last three dogs I have had did not get puppy food I bought them a good quality dog food. All of them are in great shape they grew at a normal rate they get a bill of good health at the vet so I see nothing wrong with it.

I also agree you need to find a food that will put you in the poor house plus look at the availibity of the food before you make a choice.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

If you have the right amount of balance and quality nutrients and protein sources then there is no need to go for a certain "stage". Advertising puppy, adult, large breed, etc is often marketing technique. The trick is to buy something balanced and what works for your dog and your pocket.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

DVP doesn't have puppy food or maybe he does but no one around here carries it. I think my dogs look great. I wish it didn't cost so much I have to work one whole day to buy a bag but it is worth it.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Really?
> Where did you get this information?
> Feeding puppy food is often terrible for growing pups because it can cause rapid weight gain and help contribute to panosteitis.


Yea that's for people who misfeed their dogs. When I got my pup Isis 4 years ago when she was still a pup I wanted to do this, and my new pup maggie at 8 weeks in Oct I wanted to do the same. I wanted her on TOTW or Orijen (what I feed my 5 year old) Both of the vets def advised me to stick to all life stage or puppy food, because they add extra vitamins and minerals for a growing pup. Vitamins and minerals isn't what causes obesity. Overfeeding is. I mean why even risk it? Even the dog food company you use I almost guarantee would advise against it.....unless its an all life stage formula. Ive looked on dogfoodanalysis.com when I was re-researching up don dog foods, when i got me new pup in oct. You can compare the ingredient and vitamin intake between products. And there is a difference, usually. At the same time this goes out the window if feeding an all life stage food, barf, or raw :woof:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Pacifico23 said:


> Yea that's for people who misfeed their dogs. When I got my pup Isis 4 years ago when she was still a pup I wanted to do this, and my new pup maggie at 8 weeks in Oct I wanted to do the same. I wanted her on TOTW or Orijen (what I feed my 5 year old) Both of the vets def advised me to stick to all life stage or puppy food, because they add extra vitamins and minerals for a growing pup. Vitamins and minerals isn't what causes obesity. Overfeeding is. I mean why even risk it? Even the dog food company you use I almost guarantee would advise against it.....unless its an all life stage formula. Ive looked on dogfoodanalysis.com when I was re-researching up don dog foods, when i got me new pup in oct. You can compare the ingredient and vitamin intake between products. And there is a difference, usually. At the same time this goes out the window if feeding an all life stage food, barf, or raw :woof:


Dogs make most of their own vitamins in their guts. The problem with puppy food is that it is too calorie dense and it is designed to fatten up pups causing them to grow too fast too soon. That is not good for joints.
By the way...I have been raising pups for more than 18 years and my wife is a DVM that graduated from Tufts University. Puppy food in my opinion is only good for very skinny dogs and pregnant bitches. Other than that....I dont use it.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

RAW IS THE BEST! and can be fed to your dogs as cheap as commercial food! It takes a little more effort to feed raw, but is well worth it! Seeing and feeling a dog thats been fed raw all its life, is a sight to behold! As for grain, brown rice is ok, oatmeal can be allright too, but there main portion should be something meaty, fatty and RAW! Veggies should be blended in a blender! your dogs will get the most nutrition out of them that way, Eggs are good both cooked and raw, fruits like apples and bananas make good snacks.
I have feed commercial in the past and there are a few decent foods out there, but I feel better knowing EXACTLY what my dogs are eating being prepared by hand!


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

also puppy food is really not any better than anything else commercial, OR whats on sale!

PUPS can START RAW AT 6 WEEKS AFTER BEING WEANED.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

pimpidypimp said:


> RAW IS THE BEST! and can be fed to your dogs as cheap as commercial food! It takes a little more effort to feed raw, but is well worth it! Seeing and feeling a dog thats been fed raw all its life, is a sight to behold! As for grain, brown rice is ok, oatmeal can be allright too, but there main portion should be something meaty, fatty and RAW! Veggies should be blended in a blender! your dogs will get the most nutrition out of them that way, Eggs are good both cooked and raw, fruits like apples and bananas make good snacks.
> I have feed commercial in the past and there are a few decent foods out there, but I feel better knowing EXACTLY what my dogs are eating being prepared by hand!


:clap::clap::clap:
Good post
I dont do all raw but I like when a person that feeds raw includes veg.


----------

